# Berghia Nudibranch



## mariner486 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi there, does anyone know where to get Berghia Nudibranch in GTA? Aiptasia grown craze in my tank. Thanks


----------



## tweber (Feb 24, 2015)

big show frags is saying they have some


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes we do. Limited amount left, get your orders in ASAP before they gone


----------

